# looking for a good reptile forum



## danmil3s (15 Apr 2010)

hi guys really like this forum and am looking for a similar friendly helpful one for reptiles. i know some of you keep frogs and things so i was wondering if any one knows somewhere i could go. i plan on building my own viv. and as ive learnt from here forums are a great place to learn. i wish id found this site before i set up my 750l.


----------



## Jase (15 Apr 2010)

www.captivebredreptileforums.co.uk


----------



## danmil3s (16 Apr 2010)

nice one thanks mate ill have a look when i get home from work


----------

